# smoked salmon with a sweet sauce or glaze



## terrance o (Dec 13, 2007)

do anyone here have a recipe like that, that they are willing to share?  A friend of mind wants me to do some for them but i dont have a clue.  The only thing i have ever done was a butter and dill baste


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 13, 2007)

Not sure how sweet you are talking about. Is your friend asking for something syrupy or just a little sweetness?

I've used a "rub" on salmon that is about 50/50 brown sugar and dill with a little salt and pepper to season it. I put rub in quotes because it goes on almost like a breading would... covering the salmon so you don't see any of the flesh anymore. 

I thought it was pretty good and so did the folks who were here to eat with us.

I'm sure others will be along with some different ideas. Good luck with that salmon!


----------



## dionysus (Dec 13, 2007)

I like this one ....

*Maple Glaze for Salmon*

1 cup pure maple syrup
2 tbsp finely grated   gingerroot
4 tbsp fresh lemon juice
3 tbsp low sodium soy   sauce 
1 Â½ tsp minced garlic
Â½ tsp lemon zest
Fresh ground pepper to   taste


In a small heavy saucepan simmer maple syrup, gingerroot, 3 tablespoons lemon juice, soy sauce, garlic, lemon zest and pepper to taste until reduced to about 1 cup, about 30 minutes, and let cool. (Maple glaze may be made 2 days ahead and chilled, covered. Bring maple glaze to room temperature before proceeding.)

In another small saucepan heat half of glaze over low heat until heated through to use as a sauce. Stir in remaining tablespoon lemon juice. Remove pan from heat and keep sauce warm, covered.

NOTE: If you simmer the glaze for the full 30 minutes it will be more of a basting sauce. To use as a mop, divide the glaze into two equal portions after simmering for 5 - 10 minutes (long enough for the flavors to meld together). Simmer the second portion for the remaining 20 minutes and then add the last teaspoon of lemon juice. Serve as a side sauce.

The original recipe listed "Salt to taste". Since this recipe also contains soy sauce I omitted the salt altogether and replace the soy sauce with a "Low Sodium" Soy sauce.

If you choose to "spray" your mop, strain the sauce through some cheese cloth or pour though a fine mesh strainer to remove the garlic, ginger root and lemon zest.


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have done this in the past, and it really turned out tasty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.sausagemania.com/kippermania.html

It takes some time to do it, but i think the results were awesome.


----------



## terrance o (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks to all who have replied so far, some how i knew i could count on you all to come thru with something.


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 13, 2007)

Look at the sticky under the fish forum, Dutch's maple glazed salmon, it's awesome...I've also made my own glaze heat up some pineapple preserves, spread some teriyaki glaze on the salmon and then smear the pineapple glaze over top...I've made both of these several times and everyone raves over them!


----------

